
Show HN: Post about past aka java 8 pills - made2591
https://made2591.github.io/posts/java-8-pills
======
brudgers
The way to 'show' a blog post to HN is as a regular submission. "Show HN" is
for things the user has made that the community can "play with or try out".
It's an interesting read, but the title is misleading because of how articles
get classified.

